# What do you do.....



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Now that we all know where we were born, how about tellin us what you do for a living. You never know, someone on 2cool may provide a service that you may need someday. From some of the posts that I have read here at 2cool, I know that there are good quality people here. I would rather do business with some of you than some knucklehead I don't know.

Big Flat Skiff owns a video production company. 

I mainly work for attorneys producing trial presentations and videotaping depositions. We do other types of production work so if you need something, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Program Manager Hewlett Packard


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

*OS Engineering*

Embedded Products - Hewlett Packard


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm a number crunching, pencil pusher .. I am a call center administrator.. so I do forcasting, reporting, staffing, and resource management for an inbound call center.. 

which does leave plenty of time for browsing and posting in the forums .. so i suppose i can't complain


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

I/E technician


----------



## muskrat (Jun 11, 2004)

Provide property & casualty insurance for medium to large businesses.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I spend my time looking for work ("somthing to do").........................later,Dave


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I spend an awful lot of time fishing and some time hunting. Every once in a while I help my wife and daughter publish a magazine.

Please don't tell my mother, she paid for a lot of music lessons and thinks I play piano in a whorehouse!


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Auto Repair Owner


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Technology Applications/Web Design/Wireless Networking

Course thats just 172 days of the year. The rest is fishing/hunting.
Oh yeah- BnR in New Orleans.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Operator -CPChem Cedar Bayou Plant.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

civil engineer - land development

also jack-of-all-trades. never met something I could fix or fudge up even worse.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

Operator - BP Refinery- Texas City


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Hazardous chemical tracker at brooks air force base SA Tx.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not a darn thing to darn lazy to work

100% disablity VA service connected


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I do what bobby does, I am an OR manager.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Live a dogs life: Eat when I'm hungry, sleep when I'm tired and play when I feel like it.
Retired.


----------



## Back Country (Oct 14, 2004)

Project Manager for a homebuilder in San Antonio, and waterfowl guide during most of the Fall and Winter.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Petroleum Landman- 
research courthouse records to determine land ownership and prepare necessary reports, locate mineral/land owners and negotiate oil and gas leases and various other agreements with them, obtain necessary curative documents and conduct surface inspections before drilling.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Self Employed Cabinet builder and grandfather (that's my true occupation).


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Snagged taht is to darn funny


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Turbine mechanic, boiler mechanic, certified pipe welder, asbestos and lead abatement project supervisor. For Austin energy. Don't you just love downsizing?


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Once retired and back to work*

Federal Mediator in Baton Rouge, LA


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Please don't tell my mother, she paid for a lot of music lessons and thinks I play piano in a whorehouse!


And I am ROTF! over that one!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Too funny EJ*

I prepare the WENUS report.

www.thearbitragegroup.com


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sr. Corporate Shared Services Lead IT Problem Analyst of Primary Data Center Operations and Governmental Redundancy Systems

Man, I love corporate titles! In other words (in my best Butthead imitation), I work on computers and stuff....huh huh, huh huh, huh! 

You oughta see my business card!


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Corporate pilot for an oil company. Thirty six years of wandering around the the oil patch...which I finally noticed was always across a lot of water, or in...deserts, jungles, or really cold places!! It still has been better than working for a living.


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

> Sr. Corporate Shared Services Lead IT Problem Analyst of Primary Data Center Operations and Governmental Redundancy Systems
> 
> Man, I love corporate titles! In other words (in my best Butthead imitation), I work on computers and stuff....huh huh, huh huh, huh!
> 
> You oughta see my business card!


LOL!!!
Seen that too many times

Lead Database Analyst or 
Jack of all trades master of none...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Custom Sliversmith, I make a lot of custom belt buckles(ranger sets)or what ever else you can think of. Oh yea, I'm a teacher at an alternative school too.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Procurement manager KBR


----------



## texan52 (Sep 7, 2004)

Meat Dept. Mgr. for a retail grocery chain. Old school journeyman that used to take the animal from the hoof to the table. Modern times has taken the art out of the skill. Meatcutters on the retail level are a dying breed.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Lean, mean, bean countin' machine...and recreational boat renovator.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Real Estate agent specializing in ranches. Also train and show cutting horses professionally. Would have been born on a horse, but my mom had to get down and open a gate.

Pablo


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Unemployed (depending on the weather)*

really self employed..LOL
It works like this, if the weather is fine and the fish are biting, I have way too much work to get away, then if it rains everyday and fishing pulls vaccum then I have nothing to do....ARGGHHHH!!!! WHY?? I must have been a bad person in another life............


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Surveyor, construction and boundry, GIS tech, and GPS tech.... All for the government... That means I'm broke...LOL


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Retired accountant/financial type from Shell. Worked in everything from revenue accounting, to budget, to auditing, to contract administration, to financial policy development & compliance. Last assignment was as a team lead on SAP implementation. After that I decided I needed to spend the rest of my life fishing and playing with the grandkids.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*job*

Operator - Dynegy Operating Company; Channelview, Tx

Operator in a Cogen, so yes all of you go right now and flip on a light switch.

Zac


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Bill...*



bill said:


> really self employed..LOL
> It works like this, if the weather is fine and the fish are biting, I have way too much work to get away, then if it rains everyday and fishing pulls vaccum then I have nothing to do....ARGGHHHH!!!! WHY?? I must have been a bad person in another life............


If that's not the true definition of the self employed, I don't know what is!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Why, I don't do ANYthing...and I don't even like to start that till after noon. Each day I make a list of things I need to do and then I spend the rest of the day figuring out ways to procrastinate. To my delight I have discovered that if you put something off long enough, that often the need of it will disappear completely. 

I am a retired process operator from Shell Chemical Co.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Clinical Lab Director at Texas Children's Cancer Center


----------



## Thin Water Tracker (Jun 22, 2004)

Shift Supervisor Catalyst Manufacturing plant, Haldor Topsoe Inc. 25 years


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

BFS,

Great post. I jumped on this website when Beach Bum's website was added to TTMB and became Coastal Shark Fishing. Great bunch of people ... now I know what they do for a living (or don't do.)

By the way. I'm in Marketing for a (very) large telecom company.


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*I am a lineman for the county.....*

oops...I mean Centerpoint Energy (formerly HL&P)

Rex


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

Insurance agent for Farm Bureau Insurance. I specialize in personal lines; home, auto, retirement, and life insurance, and I'd be glad to help any of y'all with your insurance.

I'm also a volunteer firefighter here in Brenham.

Q


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

*A Diversified Group of Really Cool People!*

I really wish I could have Snagged or Walking Jack's job. :walkingsm Man that is living large!

Until then I will continue to be a residential real estate appraiser specializing in litigation & corporate relocation work. My nickname in my office is "The Mold Doctor" LOL Good thing is I'm an independant contractor so I get to hunt when I want, and if the Galveston surf turns flat and green in the summer... I'm outa here!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

My major claim to fame was being one of the first persons laid-off from Texaco production!! (The worst part was being transferred to New Mexico first).
Now I'm a Rad Tech at M.D. Anderson.
Rick


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Mine*

DCO Program Administrator and Cost Documentation Specialist for the Oil Spill Prevention and Response Program at the Texas General Land Office.

And I was once told that I would never amount to anything more than a little bean counter!

BB


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

Project Engineer and Operations Mgr for a Mechanical Contractor


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

Rig Safety and Training Coordinator for Transocean Offshore Deepwater Drillig Inc. & a EMT-Paramedic with Santa Fe Fire & Rescue on my off time.


----------



## Texas Troop (Nov 5, 2004)

Here we go! I am the Non-commission Officer in Charge of Combat Readiness for Logistics and a Quality Assurance Evaluator for a Vehicle Operations Contract at Brooks City Base Texas--Yes I am Active Duty Air Force and I just returned from a deployment about two months ago! Thanks for all the support of our Troops! It does make a difference when you are deployed to feel like you have the support of MOST Americans! Well true AMERICANS!!!!!!!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Civil Engineer, E.I.T.(engineer in training) for an Engineering Consulting firm in Port Arthur


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*TwinFisher*

do you do any diving? We are starting a dive team as part of the search & recovery process. We are looking for quality certified divers to join us.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I work for a contractor for the government, so I'm almost always broke. I am an ergonomist (nothing official, but it makes it sound more important) and teach eight or nine different training classes. I also try to do get in a little industrial hygiene work when I can.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I am a financial counselor at Texas Children's Hospital. I help uninsured or under insured kids get access to this great hospital.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Hot Shot Delivery. I supervise my retirement between fishing trips.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Process Supervisor-ExxonMobil-Baytown-4 on & 4 off. Lots of time to fish.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Thank you for your service Texas Troop.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

work for a copier co. in houston .....so if you need a copier, fax, printer, or plotter paper I am your guy
joker


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> do you do any diving? We are starting a dive team as part of the search & recovery process. We are looking for quality certified divers to join us.


what are you looking for? commercial or law enforcement experience?


----------



## jeh64 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Great Idea for a Post*

Civil Designer for a Engineering/Land Development Co. here in Pasa-getdown-dena.


----------



## jeh64 (Jun 14, 2004)

*????*



troy merrill said:


> I prepare the WENUS report.
> 
> www.thearbitragegroup.com


Is this a real job or something from the "Friends" tv show???


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

My title changed, not sure what it is now. I lead a team of analysts/developers customizing and supporting a PeopleSoft Financials application. Been in the software development industry for 10 years and have done everything from data entry, web design, customer support, financials, to cleanroom (intel funny suit dudes) equipment automation software and voice activated dialing software (remember sprint candice burgess commercial "call accountant").


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Have been a EMT-Basic in Texas for about 14 years. My certification is currently on inactive status, although I have recently been thinking about bringing it out and blowing the dust off of it and upgrading my patch to Intermediate.
My main problem is I can't stand transfer services, and prefer regional 911 services. (I like to keep my skills sharp by using them)
I've volunteered for Channelview and San Leon fire departments as firefighter/medic/first responder, worked for several private transfer ambulance companies, and worked regional 911 for Hull-Daisetta EMS (no longer exists) It's now Liberty County EMS.

At the moment though I am just a professional Domestic Engineer/grandma/military mom/and fish when I can, every day when I can get away with it.

I'm not too good at the domestic engineer part... the only thing that gets cleaned around here are my reels, and they are starting to look pretty shoddy.LMAO!

 Kay


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

manage an IT recruiting office in west houston. been here almost 10 years. we find jobs for just about any computer related position, from helpdesk/support through IT/MIS Director or CIO. you'd think since i work on full commission and bonus i'd have more time to fish but it never seems to work out that way.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Contract Nuke Quality Assurance Specialist*

I do quality assurance audits, assessments and oversight of federal regulatory compliance and waste management activities of nuclear power plant operations and Department of Energy laboratory requirements like testing, radiological control, and regulatory agency requirements from the U.S. Nuclear Regulatory Commission, U.S. Environmental Protection Agency and the U.S. Department of Energy (geologic repositories). I also administer training, write and revise procedures and maintain records in accordance with the Code of Federal Regulations and Industrial Standards like ISO 9000. CF? :spineyes:


----------



## boatpaint (May 21, 2004)

*Paint for your boat*

I am VP Operations for a large Marine & Protective Coatings paint manufacturer. My team consist of Quality System, HSE and manufacturing.


----------



## bncntr (May 26, 2004)

Network Admin, accountant Wildseed Farms....... Fredericksburg, TX


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Telecommunications facility and network manager. Without the Manager title


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

3D solid modeling/CAD draftsman

MEGABITE


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

*Job*

Sales, windows and custom glass to custom home builders.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I'm a Senior Credit Analyst for El Paso Marketing.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

I own/operate a small chain of Adult book store's.

That's where I met Darryl for the first time

I'm only kidding.

Industrial Sale's - Account manager. 

My two main jobs at work are to take people to Lunch and increase the peace.

Dave


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Telecom manager at HP in Global Voice and Call Center Network Engineering (yep, another pretentious corporate name). Fish when I can, work cause I must.

And sorry but, NO, I don't decide what 3rd world country your tech support call ends up in ... we just figure out how to tie optical fiber to cans and string. 



[email protected] said:


> Please don't tell my mother, she paid for a lot of music lessons and thinks I play piano in a whorehouse!


Cracked me up, EJ. After many years of classical piano training I'm not even _qualified_ to play in a whorehouse.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Work...? Whats that word?, LOL*

Senior Configuration / Data Management Analyst for a NASA Contractor.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Software Development*

Last 15 years has been with gas pipelines, measurement systems. Can you spell MMDT ? That's right I pass gas for aliving ! Mostly I do design and project managment, then I assign all the Oracle stuff to myself!


----------



## Reverend (May 21, 2004)

*Retired.....*

28 years with the Southern Pacific RR as a work equipment mechanic......then....Union Pacific RR bought the SP RR and I started my second tenure(11 years) as office manager in charge of budget control,parts ordering,dispatching of mechanics on the southern region of the largest RR in the country. Also do a lot of fishing when I can since I have my own personal guide that most of you know as "Bassfreeks". I think he will put me on that 30" trout this fall......last year he put me on 29.25..29.50...and 29.75.....just couldn't get the 30"er......gotta go!....fish are biting


----------



## Hook'em (May 21, 2004)

Importer / Exporter


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Owner, sales manager, warehouse boy,*

coffee boy, mop boy, maintenance man, accountant, secretary, janitor
YOU NAME IT, I DO IT!!!
Seriously though my brother and I own a floor covering company in Houston.

Texas Contract Floors

Brad Greuter
281-467-4285


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

New Home Sales for DR Horton. Work in Bay Colony and am off on Mondays and Tuesdays so when I get to fish it's on weekdays!

Hey back country what builder do you work for?


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

Been a Life/Health Ins agent for the past 24 years in Houston/Galveston area. (has it been that long)?!?!?!?
Specialize in individuals and small groups. Wife and I work together, guess you would call it mom and pop.
Oh....when I can, i take people fishing. I guess that is why i work, so I can go fishing more than anything else. Wife stays home and holds down the fort. 
Luckiest guy in the world!

www.pratkainsurance.com

www.bloodpressurecharters.com


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Property/Casualty Insurance agent, primarily writing contractors and oil/gas field work.

Brian


----------



## bluecat (May 21, 2004)

Custom Home Builder In North San Antonio Since 1988 Also Own Part Of Real Estate Co. And Last Year Started A Lawn Maintance Co. And All Of This Is Really Screwing Up My Offshore Time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Job*

Freelance Corporate Financial Counter-Espionage Agent

We look at oily balance sheet fingerprints and resolve the procedural problems that created them, typically in the squeaky clean oil, gas and power industries.


----------



## ipman (Nov 11, 2004)

Intellectual Property Attorney (patents/copyrights/trademarks/etc.) - just left my firm to work on some of my own projects. This thread is a great idea - already noticed someone I might have use for (Megabite's 3d modeling).

I'm also interested in finding someone (machinist or ?) who can create basic mechanical prototypes for various inventions I'm working on...

Heck, while I'm at it, I could probably use some professional liability insurance now that I'm out on my own.

Best thing about being on my own is the flexibility. Unfortunately, all my friends have 9-5 (or longer) jobs so I have no one to fish with during the week and it always seems to rain on the weekends lately...

ipman


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

*construction supv*

for municipality....i fix concrete most of the time....my job description includes the "other duties as assigned" thing so i basically do whatever i'm hedoubletoothpicks i'm told.

snagged you've earned every last bit of it (i don't care what you say). enjoy 

comefrom...what tha  ...thanx for the headache :smile:

kay, pablo...think i've found a new hero and heroine


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I sell Drilling Equipment for Rigs in NW Houston by the Horse Track.

I also am the IT whipping boy.

www.idmequipment.com


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Supply pipe for oil & gas pipelines both onshore and offshore.


----------



## 69HEMI-R/T (May 25, 2004)

Air Traffic Controller at Houston Enroute Air Traffic Control Center!!! The skies are getting very crowded!!


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Been a cop in Brenham for 19 years 8 months 8 days 9 hours 45 minutes, actually love it most of the time.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout, what city do you live in, if you are in SA, what delivery service do you work for?


----------



## Lmac (May 22, 2004)

Operator / Dispatcher in T&D control center for a municipal electric utility.



> oops...I mean Centerpoint Energy (formerly HL&P)


Vitiman Sea.. I used to work at the light co also. Went to app school at HOC in 1981. 
What about you?


----------



## ladywader (Jun 6, 2004)

Now one of the IT managers for our city, but started out as a police/fire dispatacher. What a stroke of luck!!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Account Representative for Halliburton Energy Services, 25 years.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

*I used to...*

repair hydraulic cylinders (had a shop in Houston, before that Texas City)Backhoes , cranes,dozers excavators. Before that sales of pump service,cranes, office supplies, insurance, appliances, machinist , built houses. 
NOW LOOKING DESPERATELY FOR SOMETHING ITS BEEN FOUR MONTHS!!!!!!!

HELPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!

I am a manager for equipment . service, repair, sales, maintainence, printing industrial yadayada wha ya got?Im ready


----------



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

*School Teacher*

I teach Woodshop/Tech Lab at Marshall High School in Fort Bend ISD. I have a great job and a great shop. My biggest problem is getting project materials in. I just built six bookcases as class demo's and am now trying to get a 120 completed before Christmas. Life is good, I work with wood and fish.

Spiderweb


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Respiratory Therapist in a hospital for 23 yrs.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Process Operator at Shell Oil Co. in Deer Park. Part time fishing guide.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Government Contractor - Space Station Flight Controller


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Superviser of a electrical contractor in Houston.

We pull the wire, you put out the fire!!


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

Mechanical Maintenance and Turn Arounds planner/scheduler, 
tournament fisherman.

Ranger Bob

Team Ranger Bob proudly supports these fine sponsors.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

*Argo*

I own Hot Shot Delivery, Inc. in Houston, but we have agents in San Antoino. Why do you ask?


----------



## Stealth Mode (May 22, 2004)

Machinist...ExxonMobil Baytown Refinery


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Own a contract chemical manufacturing company and commodity chemical distributor in Houston. Went from running the sporting goods dept at JCPenneys in Almeda Mall to the chemical industry and have not been smart enough to get out!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I'm an Inventory manager for a fiberglass manufacturer in Houston. I also do scheduling and have been purchasing manager for months at a time in addition to my other duties. I have up to 5 or 6 folks that report to me, such as an inventory supervisor, receiving clerk, data entry personnel etc...

Its a job.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Head Football Coach....32yrs. in coaching, just put myself on a day to day contract!!!!!


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

Installation / jack of all trades engineer for an international offshore construction company based in Louisiana. We lay pipe in 0' to 5000' plus and have several heavy lift vessels.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

FedEx/courier- although i can't seem to get on the fish fast enough


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

NightTrain said:


> Respiratory Therapist in a hospital for 23 yrs.


I'm in the same bidnez as Night Train......we suck snot out of peoples lungs

20 years at Ben Taub......the urban war zone


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

pipefitter,work maintaince for kbr, cpc in baytown.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Coffin Repoman and Underwater Trick Sex Instructor.
Best part of diving is getting to wear the rubber suit w/o a bunch of questions.
Moonlight as an electrical designer when it's cold outside.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

58 hours a week.

http://www.rootsmeters.com/

Im the guy in "Product Services" who repairs and calibrates the instrumentation. Tech guy.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*Retired for the second and last time*

Sold my wrecker business in Houston in '85 and moved to POC. Ended up guiding fishing and duck hunting parties for something to do to get outta the wife's hair. It turned into a full-time business and as of now I am fully retired for the second and final time. Now , I can do those things strickly for fun.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

*Well*

I saw 1 Halliburton and two KBR'S What do we win?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout, I use a few different hotshots here in town for emergencys in our OR and throughout the hospital and was just curious if you were with the ones that I use, you arent unfortunately. We use MEDS, QMC and Alamo.


----------



## GaryB (May 21, 2004)

Account Exec for Transwestern Publishing - Largest independent Yellow Page publisher in the country


----------



## JD (May 22, 2004)

*Manage a large IT operation*

17,000 computers, 180 servers, a large private fiber optic MAN and phone network. Cuts deeply into my fishing time


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Job-H.R.*

Labor Relations Manger for one of the largest contractors in the U.S.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Lunatic fringe modern artist and mediochre college professor


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

Chemical and Waste disposal sales rep. in South Texas.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*Marine Purchasing Consultant*

I sell new/used boats, motors & trailers for Ronnie's Marine in Aransas Pass.

I guide on the weekends out of Port O'Connor, sightfishing mostly. Always looking for a job to keep me near or on the water more...50-ton Masters license.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

this may fill in some of the gaps on baygirls post.


----------



## davencentexas (Nov 30, 2004)

I am an Army Officer. I have a Master's Degree in Healthcare Administration. I am retiring in March of 2006, so if anyone needs me, I am there!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Operator. Lyondell IN Pasagetdowndena


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Nurse for a Neurologist Give IV treatments for folks with muscle diseases MS,MG,Myositis, also chronic migraine headache. Been a RN for over 20 years..alot of experience under this white cap... Fishing about 1 year...

Hey Cfred you work in the neighboor hood I live in.....

Hubby: Water well driller with over 20y experience, residential and commerical. Fishing since he was knee high to a duck in Palacious area.


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Packaging and Janitorial Sales for Apollo Paper Co.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

My full-time job: Wildlife Biologist/ General Manager of a large south Texas ranch.

Part-time: consulting various south Texas ranches on wildlife management and habitat management issues. 

Make some side money on the golf course.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

*me*

Technical service manager for a telecom company. Install telephone systems on the side.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

*Kiss The Cook!!*

18 years in the airlines, loaded 'em, fixed 'em & drew pictures of 'em.

Stay at home Dad the past 5 years.

Just started my own catering and personal chef service.

Later,

Jeff


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Process Operator at Shell Chemical Co. in Deer Park


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Don't know how I missed this thread...

Acct Owner for the one of the largest Containership companies. Also have a sidejob as a freelance gynocologist for 21-35 y/o women.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

Yea, you wish Parker. Where you been?

Zac


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

I was a border patrol agent (5yrs) untill I came back home and finished school.

Now I'm looking for work, but spending alot of time on the water.  

JD


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

Project Controls........as long as the assignment is way outa of town!

Currently lead scheduler for Root & Scoot in Iraq


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I own a steel detailing business.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

I build houses in the Houston area.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*gocpn*

cat cracker operator valero refining texas city texas


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

davencentexas I see the title of COO in your future. You think you will go that route? It is a pretty cooshie job......


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Paramedic in the Health, Safety and Environmental Dept. at Union Tank Car Co. (UTLX). The only thing I don't like about it, I have to work 8 hrs 5 days a week with ONLY 2 days off.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Traffic Engineer


----------



## davencentexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Argo, not sure if it is or not. I enjoy physician group management more so than working in a hospital. I have not decided if I will do healthcare when I retire or try something different.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Sr. Purchasing Agent for Pegasus International Engineering Co. Houston , Tx.


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

Computer Consultant, specializing on working with Personal PC's, small networks, New Systems, upgrades, tutoring, network cabling etc. San Antonio, 210-492-3044


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

*Real Estate*

Commercial leasing (aquisition primarily), commercial development, commercial office management and executive suite management.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

GIS Analyst for KBR


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

Hooters waitress, 59 and Kirby in Houston. I think I already know most of you and thanks for the tips. 
My other job,
Pharmacist, MD Anderson, H Town
Michelle


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

"Computer nerd/hand holder" for a pipeline company.

Jeff


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

*Sap*

We call SAP "Stop All Production" now. What a pain it can be.



Farmer Jim said:


> Retired accountant/financial type from Shell. Worked in everything from revenue accounting, to budget, to auditing, to contract administration, to financial policy development & compliance. Last assignment was as a team lead on SAP implementation. After that I decided I needed to spend the rest of my life fishing and playing with the grandkids.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Really?



reel love said:


> Hooters waitress, 59 and Kirby in Houston. I think I already know most of you and thanks for the tips.
> My other job,
> Pharmacist, MD Anderson, H Town
> Michelle


----------



## wtman (Aug 31, 2004)

football, powerlifting and golf coach- 12 years inthe same place. Install, refinish, repair wood floors on the side. Funds my fishing, cause coaching still doesn't pay.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

*It all started with punching holes in cards...*

Retired UNIX Administrator. In the computer field since the punched card.

Reel_love, 
thanks for careing, prostate cancer survivor. If you see Dr. Pettiway at MD Anderson, give him a hug for me!

Carlos Villarreal
Pearsall, Tx


----------



## davencentexas (Nov 30, 2004)

I have never met a Hooter's Gal that was a pharmacist, that is just too cool!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

davencentexas said:


> I have never met a Hooter's Gal that was a pharmacist, that is just too cool!


And fishes too!!!!

I have a small business offering merchant services to small-medium sized business! From credit cards to checks and debit cards!!!


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

*Operator*

Operator, going back to shiftwork next week. Now I'll have time to fish.


----------



## fishon (Jan 11, 2005)

Teach GIS/GPS at a High School level for College credit. Headsup digitizing and curriculum development for GIS on the side.fishon


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Printing and Promotional Products sales*

Sell printing, promotional products (you name it I got it) and document/inventory management and distribution services.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

*Commercial Insurance*

I have markets for just about anything from Engineers and Consultants to Oil Field Drilling Operations. Even had a man try to insure a fish for a million dollars once!

Brian


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Optical Lenses*

Manage opticals for an Ophthalmology group in SA.

The polarized lens hook-up. Very cool board!!!

For all with ocular issues, your welcome to PM.

Masturbation will not blind you, still 20/20 here.


----------



## parker21ft (Oct 5, 2004)

Student at Texas A&M at galveston. Major = Marine Engineering. Great school!! 
Also a wiz a Pro Engineer..... I love being able to get out of class and go fishing and the view from the dorm over looks the bay


----------



## Cane Pole (Jun 28, 2004)

Software Sales for Workforce Management applications...Timekeeping, Payroll, Human Resources, Scheduling.


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *reel love*
_Hooters waitress, 59 and Kirby in Houston. I think I already know most of you and thanks for the tips. 
My other job,
Pharmacist, MD Anderson, H Town
Michelle_



_yep, i really am a pharmacist. just kidding about the other, but i do fish. sorry to disappoint. lol,_
_michelle_


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

<"((((>< said:


> Manage opticals for an Ophthalmology group in SA.
> 
> The polarized lens hook-up. Very cool board!!!
> 
> ...


Uh are you sure about that Im currently 20/250 and going down hill, fast........later,Dave


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Sr Environmental Engineer on contract at Brooks City-Base, San Antonio. Mostly do GPS/GIS for the Air Force.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*I'm positive Ho*

I started to learn how to grind lenses 20yrs ago as sort of preventative measure thing.

If your 20/250 pm me I like to know why.


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

Observer Coordinator for NOAA Fisheries in Galveston


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Q. What do you do?*

A. What do you want.

I too started my career in opthamology, but I fell into a lens grinder and made a spectacle of myself.

Upstream oil & gas - Deepwater drilling and construction. I could not find a real job,

steve


----------



## DANGOLCHARLIE (Aug 4, 2004)

Videographer/Producer/Director for Channel 49(Pax) in Houston!


----------



## Spekaholic (May 21, 2004)

Jr. High Teacher/Coach - 190 days out of the year.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

I am a Director of Corporate Security and am ex-law enforcement. I can also provide security consulting services.... Please feel free to look me up if you need anything!

Canuck


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Former Police Officer... now I build houses in Houston area. Share a construction trailer with "Waterdog".


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

What part of Houston gunnut?


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

On Air personality, Host of Texas Radio 98.7's Outdoors Program, Production Manager
http://www.texasmix.com
"Often Imitated, Never Duplicated!"


----------



## Dieselpowerman (Oct 29, 2004)

I am a sales engineer for a valve and process control equipment company. Part time duties include Masters of Industrial Distribution sutdent (TAMU 99 & 05) and coastalbendoutdoors.com webmaster.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sales engineer?


----------



## Dieselpowerman (Oct 29, 2004)

Kind of an oxymoron, isn't it? I have to both actively sell our products and provide engineering/design assistance at the same time.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Analyzer technician and designer , sterling chemicals 16years


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

Director of Personnel and Recruiting for the Colorado.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

*Realtor in NW Houston*

I was involuntarily retired from Tenneco as Benefits Manager for 30 years. Did accounting and administration of 401K's, DB pensions, medical, life, dental, ESOP's, travel accident plans. Jack of all trades if it involved benefit plans. Degree in accounting.

In a weak moment, got my real estate license and practice real estate in NW Houston. Also got my Real estate teachers permit and starting to teach at Champions School of Real Estate. Wife says I'm too honest to be in real estate but I've genuinely been able to helpl some folks.

Tried to find a job for last 5 years but quite apparently no one wants to employ someone over age 55 because the medical insurance would go up. So, my wife is an RN and is currently supporting us while I generate great tax losses. We hope to retire in about 2-3 years and start a race to see whether our 401k will last until we die.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nice goal Howard. Spend all your money before you die so the kids can't fight over it. That'll be my plan when I get there.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Operator for BP in Deer Park. Bernard


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

To bad your arent a hooters girl. That would be cool. I havent met one of them yet that fishes.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*occupation*

I own a specialty metal finishing business in Houston. Mechanical polishing, electropolishing, passivation os stainless and nickel alloys. 23 years and counting.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Offshore Structual Designer


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

_I am a 6th. grade teacher. As a part of my everyday responsibilities I spend a great deal of the day brainwashing children into believing there is nothing better than being in the water or woods. I am here to ensure that we have future "outdoors people."  _

_By the way...I know what you are thinking. IT MUST REALLY SUCK TO BE OFF ALL SUMMER!!! haha! Oh yea.... and a week off at Thanksgiving, two weeks off at Christmas, and a week off during Spring. :spineyes: _

_~Mike_


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Mortgages*

I am in the mortgage business for a very reputable company. No used car salesman shhtick with me. I have built a very good reputation in my area for being a knowlegable proffessional loan officer. Just got our customer surveys from last year. I was rated excellent on all but one. I am not pushy or high strung, but I will do a great job for you no matter what the loan amount. Who knows, somebody who wants to buy or refi, a fishing trip could help your situation (LOL). FYI, rates droped to 5.375% on 30yr today!!!! Send me a PM or just call 281-297-7845. TNX


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

I work at Ellington, I'm the Shuttle Training Aircraft Maintenance Officer and a Flight Engineer on our Gulfstream Aircraft.


----------



## Goat (Jun 1, 2004)

Civilian Tech Rep for electronic navigation systems for the Navy.


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

Official title is Inventory Manager who also does Purchasing, QC, deal with customer complaints, and any other crappy job no one else wants to do for a steel grating manufacturer (IKG Industries) in Channelview Texas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

Operations Manager for a marine service company - put out fires that employees start mostly


----------



## borntofish (Jul 23, 2004)

*Commercial Loan Officer & Real Estate Broker*

I find money for developers, investors and owner occupied businesses. Please call me if I can be of assistance. 713-845-2407.

Wayne Singleton


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Whse Mngr for chem co.


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

I own and operate a Landscape maintenance and Sprinkler service company with 4 employees in and around Galveston county


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Lost my job as an operator at Dupont Victoria after 8 years because they sold to Koch. Now work for my wife in her jewelry store. I make trophies, plaques, and medals in the back. Got my license from Champions School Of Real Estate to do real estate inspection, start next week at their apprasial school to do appraisals.


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

Acrylates Controlman at Rohm & Haas and ISO auditor




James


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Manage to get my self to the office*

I'm the sales manager for an A/C filter manufacturer.
Means I manage to get my self to the office to do some sales. Inc.


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Struggling pool hustler traveling the gulf coast fishing in the day hustling pool at night.



Industrial Construction-
-Engineering

-Fabrication

-Construction

-Installation

&#8230;.Site preparation and foundations

&#8230;.Road and area paving

&#8230;.Structural steel fabrication and erection

&#8230;.Pipe fabrication and installation

&#8230;.Pipeline stations

&#8230;.Material handling equipment installation

&#8230;.Building construction

&#8230;.Plant maintenance and turnarounds

&#8230;.Demolition

&#8230;.Construction management


----------



## newbie (May 26, 2004)

*Jobs*

I teach a little bit, run my own video production company that specializes in sports production and I do radio play-by-play for football and basketball.


----------



## Zach H (May 21, 2004)

Drilling Engineer- El Paso Energy


----------



## Counselor (May 21, 2004)

I own a adult video production company that specializes in Pharmacist Fishing Hooter Girls.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Exterior Renovation Contractor. Siding, Windows and Roofs. All Types. Residential and Commercial. This is a great thread. Great to see what everyone specializes in and can provide for members.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm a call center admin & soon to be Counselor's newest customer


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.rootsmeters.com/internet/businessunits/flowcontrol/subunits/rootsmeters/ProductServicesDepartment.cfm?r=836

Im the second guy down but I handle everything on the page. After 20 years, Iv'e just about done it all including 10 years in the Engineering lab.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Operator, Shell Oil Co. Deer Park Texas. Cat Cracker


----------



## gaudi (Jan 12, 2005)

Profesionall tourist


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

*Self-Employed*

I have two part-time jobs, one developing custom software for hospital HR/Recruiting departments, the other selling saltwater fishing tackle for a tackle distributor.

Steve


----------

